# Older GE forklift controller - help to identify?



## Stunt Driver (May 14, 2009)

I was told this is 1978 year built, used on Hyster forklift, and still worked. I would like to use it while I test and finish mechanical setup. Can't identify it, to learn more. Possibly find schematics.
I have a feeling this is pre-EV1 controller

Please help.


----------

